# Uber Houston software moving to your own phone



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

I just received an email in Houston that Uber is offering to switch their software to our personal phones. Below is a screenshot of part of the email. It reads like we have to do it Wednesday or forget about it, but that is probably not the case.

My only concern is that it would prohibit me from driving for Lyft simultaneously, since their software runs on your phone. If that is the case, I will probably keep their stupid taliban/ira reject phone, as I just started driving for Lyft as well.

I notified Lyft of the update and am waiting for a reply.

Thoughts?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I just received an email in Houston that Uber is offering to switch their software to our personal phones. Below is a screenshot of part of the email. It reads like we have to do it Wednesday or forget about it, but that is probably not the case.





TheDude said:


> My only concern is that it would prohibit me from driving for Lyft simultaneously, since their software runs on your phone. If that is the case, I will probably keep their stupid taliban/ira reject phone, as I just started driving for Lyft as well.
> 
> I notified Lyft of the update and am waiting for a reply.
> 
> ...


Questions that need to answered by Uber regarding this EXCITING development before anyone has the Uber Driver App installed on their personal phone:
Will the App run in the background, like every other App in the world? By this I mean, if you are logged on, but do anything else on your phone, say make a phone call, send a text msg, read the news etc, are you effectively logged off and will not receive a ping? Or will the App push through any pings that you may receive?

Why do you need 2GB data dedicated to the App, when by all accounts that I've read, the App is only using around 500MB?

I would caution any driver to find out the nitty gritty before doing the install on your personal phone & handing in their UberPhone.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

TheDude said:


> My only concern is that it would prohibit me from driving for Lyft simultaneously, since their software runs on your phone.


What leads you to think that getting the Uber App on your phone would prohibit you from driving for Lyft simultaneously ?


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> What leads you to think that getting the Uber App on your phone would prohibit you from driving for Lyft simultaneously ?


Other than the completely underhanded, not-really-here-to-help-the-driver, surreptitious manner I have seen Uber treat me? Well it's common knowledge they don't want us driving for Lyft, or even want Lyft to compete. Perhaps you noticed the pricing war going on nationwide?

There will be plenty of dual drivers that may not"ask" if it will run concurrently with Lyft. And what if you do ask, Uber says yes, and it is in conflict? They could easily deny you getting phone after that. The mistake here is to assume that you as an individual driver have value to them. While in line to exchange a faulty phone last week at Uber, they signed up *ten* new drivers. Averaged 2.5 minutes/person. Houston has hundreds of drivers and it is the same in each market or will be eventually.

I am expendable, therefor until I get a definitive response from Lyft, I won't be turning in my phone.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I read on uberdrivers sub reddit that Uber San Diego was requiring drivers to have a 10GB or unlimited data plan. There was discussion about the App only running with screen on only, and not in the background.
I found the reddit post:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2dykzu


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I read on uberdrivers sub reddit that Uber San Diego was requiring drivers to have a 10GB or unlimited data plan. There was discussion about the App only running with screen on only, and not in the background.
> I found the reddit post:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2dykzu


Interesting. For Lyft, the driver and rider App are the same. You just toggle a button to drive on/off. I know I won't get a straight answer from Uber so to be safe, I am planning on keeping the taliban phone.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Set up a portable WiFi Hotspot with your new Android. Use your old android for the Uber or Lyft driver app.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Updated email on exchange dates in Houston.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Did any Houston drivers make the switch yesterday to running uber on their own phones? I am curious as to how well it worked, and if you can run Lfyt simultaneously.


----------

